# My latest handspun



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

This was spun on my EEL 5. It was 4.1 oz of merino that I bought at the craft fair at the Bluegrass festival that is held in our town every September. I got about 350 yards of two ply yarn and I plan to give it to a friend.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow, it's beautiful, looks like the ocean, you did a fantastic job,

Janallyn


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Lucky friend.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks great! Lucky friend!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the color and your spinning is wonderful.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

That will be fabulous when it's knitted up. Lucky friend


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

That will make a beautiful shawl or sweater - what lovely colours.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty and your spinning is great!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That is beautiful! Do you liike your Eel 5? I have a mini but haven't used it much yet.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is gorgeous! Your friend will love it.

Hazel


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely indeed.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> That is beautiful! Do you liike your Eel 5? I have a mini but haven't used it much yet.


Mt EEL 5 spins well, but occasionally gets a scraping noise that I can't identify, so I am thinking about upgrading to a 5.2. There will be a 6 coming out in the future, but I don't think I want to wait for it. I have thought about "biting the bullet" and getting an Ashford espinner, but the price of the EEL5.2 is $260 and the Ashford is about $800, so I would have to really think about that. I did join the Kickstarter and will be getting two of the EEL Minis (or Nano as it is now being called). They won't hold as much yarn, only about 2 oz rather than 4 oz, but it will be even easier to travel with. I will give the second away & may give my 5 away as well if I get the 5.2. Someone else may be able to address the scraping noise.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It’s really pretty, I love the color blend.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought the EEL Minis Nano to for traveling and to play with. I have an old Ashford traditional she is just like me a traditional type of person. lol I still make thick and thin yarn on her and love her lots. She was my first and most likely my only beside this little ee Nano. Your yarn is so even.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Mt EEL 5 spins well, but occasionally gets a scraping noise that I can't identify, so I am thinking about upgrading to a 5.2. There will be a 6 coming out in the future, but I don't think I want to wait for it. I have thought about "biting the bullet" and getting an Ashford espinner, but the price of the EEL5.2 is $260 and the Ashford is about $800, so I would have to really think about that. I did join the Kickstarter and will be getting two of the EEL Minis (or Nano as it is now being called). They won't hold as much yarn, only about 2 oz rather than 4 oz, but it will be even easier to travel with. I will give the second away & may give my 5 away as well if I get the 5.2. Someone else may be able to address the scraping noise.


I'm also in the Kickstarter with Marianne. Have you asked about the noise? Maurice seems to be very accomodating and helpful.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucky friend


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I bought the EEL Minis Nano to for traveling and to play with. I have an old Ashford traditional she is just like me a traditional type of person. lol I still make thick and thin yarn on her and love her lots. She was my first and most likely my only beside this little ee Nano. Your yarn is so even.


I feel the same way about my Louet S-75. I went with her because of the small footprint. A good friend turned her into a double treadle a few years ago and I don't think she could be much better.
The Mini and the Nano will be fun to play with. When I can't treadle any longer (and maybe sooner) it will be an Eel.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Could I be your friend too? Beautiful yarn .


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors and beautiful spinning.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the colours


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My younger son & his family live in St. Paul. Maybe we could get together next time we go visit.



Only wool said:


> Could I be your friend too? Beautiful yarn .[/quote


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful, it will knit up nicely


----------

